

Motorola Skip: Password security without the hassle (key restrictions apply) - xmpir
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/08/motorola-skip-password-security-without-the-hassle-key-restrictions-apply/

======
xmpir
Motorola blog post about this: [http://motorola-
blog.blogspot.co.at/2013/08/hello-skip-goodb...](http://motorola-
blog.blogspot.co.at/2013/08/hello-skip-goodbye-pin-introducing.html)

